# big game



## little anth (Feb 10, 2008)

https://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=73095&sk=47014&u=BGQS

i am thinking of getting it in green 12 lb test for the baitcaster. how do you guys like it??


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2008)

I use the 15# for Striper fishing down the Cape. I used it on a spinning outfit on a 11 foot st croix rod. Great line...Never thought of using it in freshwater though.


----------



## little anth (Feb 11, 2008)

its cheep so i think ill give it a shot. what other mono do you guys recomend for light fliping or pitching and fishing cover.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 11, 2008)

I've used BigGame a lot over the years. I generally use it in higher weights (25-50) on my surf rod and cat rods. Its great line for the price. Lots of guys swear by it. Its not the best casting line I've used, but its tough. I would say the 12-20 would be a good line for flipping in heavy cover. There is also a 5 dollar rebate going right now if you buy two spools. I think you can download the from from the berk website...I just used one myself.


----------



## mtnman (Feb 11, 2008)

i have used it a number of times and its not that bad for the price of it. i agree with nicdicarlo it is harder to work with but it does handle some tough fishing. i have caught muskie and pike on the 8lb and didnt have much problem.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 11, 2008)

I think its the best cheap line out there, But count on having to change line pretty quick. I used a spool or two of it last year, I liked it but it seemed to have a lot of memory, so I had to change it about every week or so or after about 5 or 6 trips which ever came first. I prob didnt really have to but better safe than sorry.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 11, 2008)

I've seen that for sale in Walmart. Its pretty cheap. Maybe I'll give it a try too.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 11, 2008)

It's definitley the best mono you can get for the price. It's the only line I use for saltwater, it handles great- you get great shock absorbancy, high tensile and knot strength, not too much stretch (a good amount, not too much though), and a LOT per spool! I payed I think $6 or $7 for a 900yd. spool of 15lb. mono. They should all follow around that price. I used it for freshwater when I used mono, and it is basically Trilene XT on steroids, plus a little more managable. Castability is around the same. They have a great review on tackletour.com.


----------

